# Honeymoon in Bora Bora, Tahiti?



## jules54 (Jul 20, 2013)

Have a friends daughter who is getting married in June 2014 wants to honeymoon in Tahiti or Bora Bora. Has done a bit of research, but wants some help. Coming out of Midwest so airfare will be costly and hotels very pricey also. Any suggestions of somewhere else exotic, special and super romantic. Any timeshare recommendations?


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 20, 2013)

jules54 said:


> Have a friends daughter who is getting married in June 2014 wants to honeymoon in Tahiti or Bora Bora. Has done a bit of research, but wants some help. Coming out of Midwest so airfare will be costly and hotels very pricey also. Any suggestions of somewhere else exotic, special and super romantic. Any timeshare recommendations?



Bali and Lombok, Indonesia. Pukhet, Thailand.  TS at both. Cost of living also lower. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 20, 2013)

Some great resorts in Hawaii, as said in Phuket, in the Caribbean, but they ain't Bora Bora.


----------



## flexible (Jul 20, 2013)

jules54 said:


> Have a friends daughter who is getting married in June 2014 wants to honeymoon in Tahiti or Bora Bora. Has done a bit of research, but wants some help. Coming out of Midwest so airfare will be costly and hotels very pricey also. Any suggestions of somewhere else exotic, special and super romantic. Any timeshare recommendations?



The newlyweds might be able to book a cruise around Tahiti including Bora Bora (overnight on the ship) with other expenses like tips, excursions, flights etc for under $5K. In November/December each year Pacific Princess usually has SIX consecutive 10 day cruises RT Papeete, French Polynesia. The cruise includes an overnight in Bora Bora so passengers can spend two days there and four more islands. Cruising Tahiti nearly all meals on the ship avoids the incredibly high prices of food in Tahiti. In 2009, we fly SFO->HNL-PPT for this cruise then spent 3 weeks at the Bali Hai timeshare on Moorea.

The HNL->Tahiti repositioning cruises are also reasonably priced. They could fly to HNL, visit, then either fly home from PPT or back via HNL. Depending on when and where they live, they might prefer a round Tahiti then ends on the Pacific Coast like Vancouver or SFO.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 20, 2013)

*Honeymoon*

Phuket and Hawai are fine but I wouldnt bother with Bali.  There are plenty of nice places in the carribean and in the Far East there are gorgeous resorts in Vietnam and the Philippines.  If they decide on Bali I would recommend the Intercontinental Hotel.  The Maldives is also a great choice.


----------



## jules54 (Jul 21, 2013)

Been trying to talk them into Hawaii, but for some reason they are stuck on the whole Tahiti, Bora Bora deal. Personally I think they have watched way too many movies. I might suggest the cruise.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2013)

Just came back from 2 weeks in French Poly.  Bora Bora and the whole of FP is very expensive.  Plan on at least $250 - 300 a day just for meals per person.  That is just the basics and may be a drink here and there. Rooms are also in the $800 - 1200 a night range as well, especially Bora Bora.  You can get slightly better rates at other islands. 

Email me if you want more info.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow!!! By my finger arithmetic, that's about $12,000+ airfare for a week. Hope somebody has a money tree, 'cause that's a bit rich for me.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2013)

Who is paying for this honeymoon?  If it's the couple who is getting married I say let them go where they want.  If someone else, like Mom and Dad, are footing the bill, I think they should be more realistic.  Just my opinion.


----------



## flexible (Jul 21, 2013)

Updated post #4 above.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 21, 2013)

flexible said:


> That is why Ken & I flew Hawaiian Air SFO-change of planes in HNL->PPT, 10 day cruise for 5 islands with an overnight in Bora Bora followed by 3 weeks at Club Bali Hai (timeshare exchange) then PPT->HNL for two months of Marriott exchanges. Hawaii is so cheap compared to the $50 Hamburgers in Tahiti in 2009. The full month in Tahiti was probably about $4K (which was unbelievably inexpensive).



Where did you stay in bora bora?  how did you like Club Bali Hai?  certainly not luxury there.  The rest of FP cater to the luxury market.  They are a few pensions/B&B type places however.  Not sure if that is what someone has in mind for a honeymoon.  

I stayed on my Trade winds cruise for a week and got a great travel agent rate the rest of the days.  So very affordable for me.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 21, 2013)

*Tahiti*



Sandy VDH said:


> Just came back from 2 weeks in French Poly.  Bora Bora and the whole of FP is very expensive.  Plan on at least $250 - 300 a day just for meals per person.  That is just the basics and may be a drink here and there. Rooms are also in the $800 - 1200 a night range as well, especially Bora Bora.  You can get slightly better rates at other islands.
> 
> Email me if you want more info.



Yep thats why on a prior post about FP when they asked what to take i suggested a big bag of money:  Even a visit to a local McDonalds would cost about  $80 US for 4 people.


----------



## SMHarman (Jul 22, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Phuket and Hawai are fine but I wouldnt bother with Bali.  There are plenty of nice places in the carribean and in the Far East there are gorgeous resorts in Vietnam and the Philippines.  If they decide on Bali I would recommend the Intercontinental Hotel.  The Maldives is also a great choice.


Maldives is a great suggestion.  What do you have against Bali, I was thinking the Nusa Dua part, not Kuta Beach?  Some great hotels and resorts and hospitality there.
Without a budget, and the OP also refering to expensive airfare, indicating budget was a priority this comes as one of those expensive (ish) to get to but cheap when there parts of the world.  Especially with time in Lombok as well.


----------



## rhodium1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll throw out an alternative that would result in a little less jetlag and is highly romantic. Anse Chastanet in St. Lucia is an incredibly romantic resort on a beautiful island, but is on the other side from all of the bigger resorts on St. Lucia. It is located near and underwater nature preserve as I recall and the diving is outstanding. Some of the rooms there have open air showers that look out over the tree canopy and can encourage...fun.


----------



## Aussie girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Moorea is less expensive.

Cooks Islands, either Rarotonga or Aitutaki. Going for the 9th time in September, have been to Bora Bora, it is quite fabulous if you stay in an overwater bungalow, but so expensive compared to other places. 

I think Aitutaki has a lagoon to rival Bora Bora. Moorea is more like Rarotonga.


----------

